# PERÚ · The Majestic Cordillera of Huayhuash



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

:drool:


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

that divine mountain!


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Splendid looking peaks. :yes:


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photos in also that thread about Peru :cheers:


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

stunning scenery! :cheers2:


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks for their kind comments kay:


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

:applause:


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

breathtaking scenery :cheers:


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks you for your generous comments kay:


----------



## BHK (Dec 12, 2009)

A must see place... Extraordinary for trekking


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Solterococha lagoon


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Yerupajá Mountain


----------



## infrastellar (Dec 25, 2009)

hola, hay fotos bien bonitas aca, 

porfa dime, cuando es el periodo mejor para viajar aqui... para tener los dias claros asi como en tus fotos?

gracias...

Marek

mis fotos de peru:
http://photo.infrastellar.net/country.php?id=1


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

What can you say about the Andes?? Beautiful beyond words..


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

More eyegasm please :cheers:.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Yerupajá Mountain - Huánuco
_The second highest mountain in the Perú with 6,635 m.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks you all for your generous comments, let's continue.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Jirishanca Mountain - Lima
Located in the Ancash and Huánuco departments


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Solterococha Lake - Huánuco
_____In foreground view of trees called queñuales


----------



## The-Analyzer (May 4, 2010)

Are the most amazing mountains I've seen in the world ... no words can describe such beauty.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Simply magnificent! :drool:


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## pinguinito (Jun 10, 2010)

Beautiful those lakes and snowed mountains.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Jirishanca Mountain
''Huánuco and Ancash Departments


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Cacananpunta pass 
Located at 4700 meters of altitude


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

Superb shots!!!


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Amazing !.


----------



## todmajdas (Aug 25, 2010)

We are pleasure to provide with the RS items, it's the only help you to produce items; you will ever need the Cheap RS Gold. We offer with a very large selection of RS equipment items, including Millions of RS gold. You can Buy RS Gold for real money and all kind of runes; you could possible to make the item in the solution.

Buy for us!platform,Provide Buy WOW Gold and Final Fantasy Gil

When you reactivated the RS gold and power leveling, you can quest for the gold, power leveling and quests again. You will soon be able to buy items as well. We have put together a team of professional workers to handle your orders. There have a team that has handled tens of thousands of orders and made thousands of customers happy over the years. This service is more expensive than the one we offered for player. It is on an entirely different level, this is hands down the best Runescape service that money can buy it.

There have delivery method update on the RS items, when you are buying RS money from us, it is currently only possible for us to deliver the gold by logging on to your RS account, gathering the gold for you through the mining, fishing and questing. We can gather anywhere from one to three million gold per 24 hours, it is depending on the combat stats of your account. We may be able to gather the gold even faster, if you have particularly good RS gold gathering skills.

In the power leveling, as you might know it costs a lot of RS gold to raise the skills in the game, especially at higher levels. Some of this gold can be acquired in the gathering, during the leveling process. However, most of players must be added from external sources. We have recently experimented with a system, where the customer's RS money was used to the system; we have decided to revert back to the standard system. Henceforth, it covers all needed RS gold, when you order power leveling. The bottom line is, just buy and lean back, while we take care of the entire process; whether you have ordered skills, quests, mini-games, RS items or gold.


----------



## Fresh-Sport (Oct 9, 2008)

Awesome places!!!!


----------



## san juan trasjm (Jul 27, 2010)

beautiful mountains in the peru from huanuco, excellent images, wonderful country


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Gracias por sus amables comentarios, seguimos con más imágenes en la siguiente página.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Jirishanca Mountain


----------



## hdcm7 (Sep 8, 2010)

There are no words to describe what my eyes see, simply wonderful!!!


----------



## The-Analyzer (May 4, 2010)

Holy God!, there can be no place as beautiful as this!


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

Magical scene of the Jirishanca mountain!


----------



## Filax30_ds (Oct 17, 2010)

Great capture of the Cordillera Huayhuash!!, undoubtedly a jewel in the Andes Mountains.


----------



## keufnre (Oct 12, 2010)

*Lebron Shoes*

i'm selling shoes...


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Cuyoc Pass
_5.000 m. of altitude









By mikemellinger from Flickr


----------



## Fresh-Sport (Oct 9, 2008)

I am amazed by such beautiful scenery, without a doubt one of my favorite places in Peru.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Rasac Mountain
_'__6.017 meters of altitude









By peruvianmountains from Flickr


----------



## The-Analyzer (May 4, 2010)

The images show that the Cordillera of Huayhuash is one of the most fascinating places in the world.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

ArthurM said:


> Cuyoc Pass
> _5.000 m. of altitude
> 
> 
> ...



just awesome.....breathtaking beauty.


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

I want to see more images of this wonderful cordillera. Thank you for your efforts to publicize this extraordinary place.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Solterococha Lake - Huánuco
_____In foreground view of trees called queñuales









By mikemellinger from Flickr


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Splendid pics ...


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Huaracacocha Lagoon









By Peruvianmountains from Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful...


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5479580480/


----------



## hdcm7 (Sep 8, 2010)

Amazing place, a real paradise!


----------



## The-Analyzer (May 4, 2010)

This place is wonderful!, more pictures please!


----------



## Fresh-Sport (Oct 9, 2008)

I bet the last picture has remained so untouched since ancient times, is that it has not been disturbed by human presence and in good time to be so. Beauteous thread of stunning landscapes.


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

With the permission of ArthurM provides the following picture of this phenomenal mountain range

*Siulá Grande*









http://www.pbase.com/jvd/image/125415810


----------



## Filax30_ds (Oct 17, 2010)

Simply awesome! :drool:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

:drool: Siulá Grande es grande mismo 6344 m...


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Breathtaking, one of the most fascinating places in Peru. I've been to Cordillera Blanca twice (more popular with tourists), but Huayhuash is definitely more exciting.


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

Arthurm please update this wonderful thread, we look forward to more pictures of you


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Ciudadano-Mundial said:


> With the permission of ArthurM provides the following picture of this phenomenal mountain range
> 
> *Siulá Grande*
> 
> ...



awe inspiring shot....


----------



## Fresh-Sport (Oct 9, 2008)

Linguine said:


> awe inspiring shot....


I absolutely agree with you!.


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

Soon I will add more pictures of this impressive mountain range. Thank you very much for the comments of the photo I posted, we are right.


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

*Huaracacocha lagoon*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6151769731/in/photostream


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow!....majestic landscape, thanks.:cheers:


----------



## Summer.Uk (Apr 30, 2011)

fantastic place :cheers:


----------



## The-Analyzer (May 4, 2010)

Magical place! ... Peru and its varied landscapes, a pleasure to know


----------



## hdcm7 (Sep 8, 2010)

Huayhuash has lovely places....tempt could be declared to be declared a natural heritage of humanity.


----------



## Filax30_ds (Oct 17, 2010)

THIS MUST BE ONE OF THE MOST BEAUTIFUL PLACES OF PERU .... OR AT LEAST SHOULD BE IN THE TOP TEN!


----------

